# The Walking Dead - S09E12 "Guardians" 3/3/2019 *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm starting to wonder if we should just have a season thread for this show. The discussion has really died down.

I guess I don't really like or care about any of the characters in Alexandria because this episode was really dull. Michonne is just being stupid.

The stuff with the Whisperers was more interesting, but the whole concept of these people willingly following Alpha is so stupid when there are civilized communities nearby showing that this kind of existence is not necessary.

Yet another example of stealth zombies. It's totally unbelievable that this group is camped out in the woods like this and has nobody stationed on the perimeter watching for walker hordes and other threats. The fact that walkers could drag themselves through a forest silently until they are right on top of the camp is just laughable.

Daryl made a mistake grabbing Lydia when he rescued Henry. That's going to come back and bite them (pun intended).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Daryl made a mistake grabbing Lydia when he rescued Henry. That's going to come back and bite them (pun intended).


Henry didn't really give him a choice...he wasn't leaving without her.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Henry. Henry. Henry. Ugh!

I figured Darryl had drawn the walkers there to distract them. 

At least one couple did bring up dissatisfaction with Alpha’s leadership. Didn’t work out well for them... 
Perhaps others will start to think about life on a farm, over wearing skin hoods. So gross!! And, some wearing them just hanging about camp. So gross!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> I figured Darryl had drawn the walkers there to distract them.


I'm sure that's what happened, but it still makes no sense. Daryl doesn't have the ability to make the walkers silent. And that doesn't explain why the Whisperers had nobody watching their camp when they know (a) someone was likely following Henry, and (b) there are always random walkers around.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I had closed captions on and someone asked where were the guards or guardians while the walkers were eating the whisperers. I would guess Daryl took them out and led the walkers into their camp??? but I only half watch now so that's just what I assumed I missed them showing.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

A season thread would be fine but I enjoyed this episode. 

I didn’t expect the rescue to happen the way it did.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

+1 for a season thread


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Not only is Henry annoying, he is just dumb. Ok, you got caught. But as soon as they started talking to you, run! No way they could catch you in the woods. But noooo, Henry just stands there defeated.

Alpha is just guano crazy. It surprised me that people dared to stand up to her. And didn't surprise me the insurrection was quelled so quickly.

Alpha doesn't know what she is up against with Daryl. And once Carol gets back, it is going to get ugly.

I am so ready for Michonne to leave the show. Loved her when she first appeared, now she just annoys me. 

And I would vote for a season thread too.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> +1 for a season thread


I don't like season threads. If I care about spoilers, I can't participate until I'm caught up.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Agreed with markb. It's not like threads are a limited resource. Episode threads are fine. If there's no discussion, just move on to next week's.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

If the season thread had "Spoiler from X episode" before every spoiler box, I would read the thread. Otherwise probably not.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dbranco said:


> If the season thread had "Spoiler from X episode" before every spoiler box, I would read the thread. Otherwise probably not.


And I think requiring all conversation about episodes to be in spoiler tags would stifle participation, which would be the primary reason for creating a season thread in the first place.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> And I think requiring all conversation about episodes to be in spoiler tags would stifle participation, which would be the primary reason for creating a season thread in the first place.


Totally agree.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I usually don't participate in season threads because I fall behind, and then don't want to get spoiled. I'm all in favor of episode threads.

That said, there hasn't been much to talk about this season. I'm enjoying it a bit more than the last season, it feels like we have some fresh bad guys. 

I wish at least one of the three communities (Kingdom, Hilltop, Alexandria) would get wiped out. Splitting time between them is a drag.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I think the Whisperers have been an interesting addition to the show. That being said, I just don't get a few things.

The dead don't go after Lydia even though she's fresh as a daisy and doesn't have a mask
The dead don't go after a whisperer as long as just seconds before the whisperer puts on a dead mask.

What?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

It feels like the whisperers are like those who are vaccinated — hang with them and you too become immune. 

I’m enjoying the show. They’d better not kill off any more of the regulars — maybe Father Gabriel — but that is it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Beryl said:


> They'd better not kill off any more of the regulars - maybe Father Gabriel - but that is it.


You should probably quit now.

(No foreknowledge involved...just past-knowledge. )


----------

